# Tape vs. Mono Backing for Braided Line Use



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've always used a mono backing for braided line use. What's best - tape (masking) or mono with the understanding that if the spool has holes, use the holes.

Thx...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have never used tape. Mono is always my backing. Not for any reason other that is how I was taught to do it and don't see any other reason not to.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I have always used tape, I have heard that under heavy drag the braid can actually cut into the mono, not sure if true or not.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive done it both ways....no problems either way.....so far.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Ok here is my stupid question. I have always used mono but how do you use tape?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

ive switched to tape mainly for line capacity, just put a layer of electrical tape around the spool. but both methods work.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Desert Eagle said:


> I've always used a mono backing for braided line use. What's best - tape (masking) or mono with the understanding that if the spool has holes, use the holes.
> 
> Thx...


yea use electrical tape. mono works too though. just no matter what put it on there as tight as you can get it so it keeps it from cutting in.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Just wrap the spool with masking tape and tie the braid directly to the spool. Many You-Tube presentations show both ways. PowerPro recommends tape and Abu Garcia recommends moni. Sufix gas no preference...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I haven't backed a reel with either in a long time. I have not had any issues.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

With electrical tape - don't use plastic, according to PwrPro. Use the fabric electrical tape ir masking tape...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We use electrical tape here at the shop for spooling our customers reels. There is no harm in doing it either way but with the tape you will get the maximum capacity. In some cases that isn't desired at which time mono backing should be used to help fill the reel.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris...

Do you use the smooth plastic elec tape or the fabric type???


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I use that stick to itself ace bandage tape and it works great, no gooey adhesive and it never will slip because it's like those non skid table place mats.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> I use that stick to itself ace bandage tape and it works great, no gooey adhesive and it never will slip.


I'm going to try that next time. I always use plumbers Teflon tape.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> Chris...
> 
> Do you use the smooth plastic elec tape or the fabric type???


We use the plastic type. I know what power pro suggests, but I've never seen or had any issues with the plastic type electrical tape. Given the number of reels I spool with braid, that tells me the plastic type works fine. 

I don't like masking or double sides tape because it is very sticky/messy after sitting under that line for a while.


----------



## TroutSupport (Aug 15, 2013)

Besides if you get solvent on the tape it will melt, get sticky, and slip. Mono backing is best. Lews service rep agress to.. they apparently have a lot of service issues with direct braid to the spool.... it slips and people think the drag is broken when it's just the braid slipping... awesome reel by the way. so yeah, mono backing.


----------

